# Christmas Lotto 2012



## QldKev (23/11/12)

Christmas 2012 Lotto 

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last few
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=64957
...
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=60808
...
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=55382
and one before it
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50168



Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Sunday 2-DEC-2012 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 3-DEC-2012 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 3-DEC)

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40

Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60

Third number drawn gets the remaining bottles 61 to 80

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be 18 or older to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. So 2 stubbies is an entry.

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 40 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

The keno website http://playkeno.com.au/home.php


I'll start the list

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.


----------



## waggastew (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.


----------



## benken25 (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Benken25
10. QldKev
11.
12. QldKev
13. 
14. QldKev
15.


[/quote]


----------



## Lakey (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Benken25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.


----------



## Wolfman (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.


----------



## jyo (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. jyo 
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## Diesel80 (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. jyo 
23.
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## Juzdu (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13.
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. jyo 
23.
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
.
.
44. Juzdu


----------



## geneabovill (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. jyo 
23.
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## benken25 (23/11/12)

geneabovill said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...



I had number 9 and know is says wolfman how does that work do i need to pick again :blink:


----------



## QldKev (23/11/12)

BenKen25 said:


> I had number 9 and know is says wolfman how does that work do i need to pick again :blink:



Change it back to your name and send him a pm to let him know.


Always happens on these style lists. Keep an eye on your own numbers  

QldKev


----------



## benken25 (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8.
9. Benken25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. jyo 
23.
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## NickB (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8.
9. Benken25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo 
23.
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34. NickB
35.


----------



## benken25 (23/11/12)

QldKev said:


> Change it back to your name and send him a pm to let him know.
> 
> 
> Always happens on these style lists. Keep an eye on your own numbers
> ...




Thanks for the help. My first lotto


----------



## bullsneck (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8.
9. Benken25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17. bullsneck
18.
19.
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo 
23.
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.


----------



## Mardoo (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo 
23.
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44. Juzdu


----------



## Nibbo (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo 
23.
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45.
46.
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50.


----------



## barls (23/11/12)

gotta win one eventually

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo 
23.
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45.
46.
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50.


----------



## vykuza (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo 
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45.
46. Nick R
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50.


----------



## keifer33 (23/11/12)

Also added nick back in at 34

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo 
23. Nick R 
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33 
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45.
46. Nick R
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50.


----------



## jayahhdee (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7.
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45.
46. Nick R
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50


----------



## pokolbinguy (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Pokolbinguy
8.
9. Wolfman
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16.
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45.
46. Nick R
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50


----------



## Josh (23/11/12)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Pokolbinguy
8.
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45.
46. Nick R
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh


----------



## Wolfman (23/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Pokolbinguy
8.
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40. 
41. Wolfman
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45.
46. Nick R
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh 
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Wolfman (23/11/12)

BenKen25 said:


> I had number 9 and know is says wolfman how does that work do i need to pick again :blink:






QldKev said:


> Change it back to your name and send him a pm to let him know.
> 
> 
> Always happens on these style lists. Keep an eye on your own numbers
> ...



Sorry mate! When I entered my name it was empty. Not sure what happened?


----------



## TidalPete (23/11/12)

> 1. Wolfman
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...



Bad luck Nickster! 
'Missed it by THAT much'.


----------



## QldKev (24/11/12)

Wolfman said:


> Sorry mate! When I entered my name it was empty. Not sure what happened?




All good, it's when someone starts to do a post to add their name, and then another person also go's to do a reply from that same post at the same time, hence the last one of the two to actually submit the post will overwrite the previous one. Also some people seem to open the reply window and go do something else, then come back and finish their entry; clobbering a few updates. Hence why I mentioned we need to keep an eye on our own number(s). 

We could probably use an external doc that only allows one edit at a time to resolve it, but I do like seeing the live updates on the forum for all to see how we are progressing.

QldKev


----------



## petesbrew (24/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Pokolbinguy
8.
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40. 
41. Wolfman
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45.
46. Nick R
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh 
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Josh (24/11/12)

QldKev said:


> All good, it's when someone starts to do a post to add their name, and then another person also go's to do a reply from that same post at the same time, hence the last one of the two to actually submit the post will overwrite the previous one. Also some people seem to open the reply window and go do something else, then come back and finish their entry; clobbering a few updates. Hence why I mentioned we need to keep an eye on our own number(s).
> 
> We could probably use an external doc that only allows one edit at a time to resolve it, but I do like seeing the live updates on the forum for all to see how we are progressing.
> 
> QldKev



It wouldn't be an AHB Lotto without it.


----------



## geneabovill (24/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8.
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40. 
41. Wolfman
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45.
46. Nick R
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh 
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## altstart (24/11/12)

geneabovill said:


> 1. Wolfman
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...



First time entry


----------



## NewtownClown (24/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8.
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40. 
41. Wolfman
42.
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh 
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## adryargument (24/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. 
3. Adryargument
4.
5.
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. 


Stop deleting me !


----------



## Maxt (25/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. 
3. Adryargument
4.
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## QldKev (27/11/12)

Still a few places to get your entries in. Great opportunity to try some excellent hand crafted beers from around the entire Australia. Where else do you get the chance for 40 bottles of craft beer?

QldKev


----------



## Pennywise (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. 
3. Adryargument
4.
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. 
3. Adryargument
4.
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65.
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## Truman42 (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4.
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65. Truman
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## petesbrew (27/11/12)

Hope someone from Sydney wins it this time (like me) - save me some postage costs.


----------



## mosto (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4.
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15.
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65. Truman
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## mckenry (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4.
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65. Truman
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## mosto (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4.
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24.
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65. Truman
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## tricache (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64.
65. Truman
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## sponge (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## mckenry (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## TidalPete (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66.
67.
68.
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## Stagwa (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66.
67.
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## Lakey (27/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18.
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39.
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67.
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## potof4x (27/11/12)

Lakey said:


> 1. Wolfman
> 2. Truman
> 3. Adryargument
> 4. tricache
> ...


----------



## joell (28/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26.
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39. Potof4x
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67.
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## hoppinmad (28/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39. Potof4x
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67.
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## bruce86 (28/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.Bruce86
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.
39. Potof4x
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67.
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (28/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer 
32.
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer 
39. Potof4x
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67.
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## robbo5253 (28/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43.
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67.
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## Kieren (28/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35.
36.
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67.
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## QldKev (28/11/12)

Please check the numbers you have selected just incase your name has been lost from the list. 

Good luck to all, especially me :beerbang: 

QldKev


----------



## Hippy (28/11/12)

Kieren said:


> 1. Wolfman
> 2. Truman
> 3. Adryargument
> 4. tricache
> ...


----------



## BPH87 (28/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36.
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67.
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72.
73. Petesbrew
74.Hippy
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## Malted (29/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49.
50. mckenry
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63.
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67.
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## stakka82 (29/11/12)

Malted said:


> 1. Wolfman
> 2. Truman
> 3. Adryargument
> 4. tricache
> ...


----------



## lanerigg (29/11/12)

stakka82 said:


> 1. Wolfman
> 2. Truman
> 3. Adryargument
> 4. tricache
> ...


----------



## Cocko (29/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg
50. mckenry
51.
52. Stakka82
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63. Cocko
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67. lanerigg
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## geneabovill (29/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill
52. Stakka82
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63. Cocko
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67. lanerigg
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## geneabovill (29/11/12)

Only eleven places left!


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill
52. Stakka82
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63. Cocko
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67. lanerigg
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.Pokolbinguy
76.
77. mosto
78.
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## pimpsqueak (29/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5. MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29. Hippy
30.Bruce86
31. Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38. Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40. Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47. MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill
52. Stakka82
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58.
59. Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63. Cocko
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67. lanerigg
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.Pokolbinguy
76.
77. mosto
78. pimpsqueak
79. BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## yum beer (29/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill
52. Stakka82
53.
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58. yum beer
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62.
63. Cocko
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67. lanerigg
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.Pokolbinguy
76.
77. mosto
78. pimpsqueak
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (29/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill
52. Stakka82
53. _WALLACE_
54.
55. Josh
56.
57.Joell
58. yum beer
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62. _WALLACE_
63. Cocko
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67. lanerigg
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.Pokolbinguy
76. _WALLACE_
77. mosto
78. pimpsqueak
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## keifer33 (30/11/12)

Gosh 5 more spots to go. Good to see when they fill up!


----------



## Smokomark (30/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill
52. Stakka82
53. _WALLACE_
54.smokomark
55. Josh
56.smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer
59.Pennywise
60.
61. Wolfman
62. _WALLACE_
63. Cocko
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67. lanerigg
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70.
71.
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.Pokolbinguy
76. _WALLACE_
77. mosto
78. pimpsqueak
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## Crunched (30/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill
52. Stakka82
53. _WALLACE_
54.smokomark
55. Josh
56.smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer
59.Pennywise
60. Crunched
61. Wolfman
62. _WALLACE_
63. Cocko
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67. lanerigg
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70. Crunched
71.
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.Pokolbinguy
76. _WALLACE_
77. mosto
78. pimpsqueak
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## geneabovill (30/11/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5.MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill
52. Stakka82
53. _WALLACE_
54.smokomark
55. Josh
56.smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer
59.Pennywise
60. Crunched
61. Wolfman
62. _WALLACE_
63. Cocko
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67. lanerigg
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70. Crunched
71. Geneabovill
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.Pokolbinguy
76. _WALLACE_
77. mosto
78. pimpsqueak
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## adryargument (30/11/12)

So its full... Split and run two?


----------



## geneabovill (30/11/12)

Reckon we can get another 80 Before Sunday?


----------



## tricache (30/11/12)

I reckon leave it as one...with people who have dropped out in the past I think we don't want to push for more people and have more people dropping out


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/11/12)

I can't wait to win this.


----------



## tricache (30/11/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I can't wait to win this.



Don't you mean when *I* win this


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/11/12)

that's what *I* said.


----------



## barls (30/11/12)

both dreaming its my turn this year.


----------



## Rowy (30/11/12)

Anyone who wants to pull out I'll take a number or two!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/12)

Rowy said:


> Anyone who wants to pull out I'll take a number or two!


That's what ya mum said.

hHoH!


----------



## geneabovill (3/12/12)

Results?


----------



## QldKev (3/12/12)

Rowy said:


> Anyone who wants to pull out I'll take a number or two!




Sorry just read this, would have given you one of mine. But since technically the numbers have already been drawn, so maybe not a good idea?




geneabovill said:


> Results?




Looks like the keno web site will not have the numbers until tomorrow morning. 
From http://playkeno.com.au/home.php _There will be a 24 hour delay on Keno results_


QldKev

edit: added geneabovill's quote


----------



## geneabovill (3/12/12)

Not to worry. I will wait till tomorrow to
Find out I won.


----------



## QldKev (3/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> Not to worry. I will wait till tomorrow to
> Find out I won.




No, 

Find out I won.

:lol:


edit: no I have not checked the numbers yet.


----------



## geneabovill (4/12/12)

Numbers checked: 1st prize - adryargument, 2nd prize - tricache, 3rd prize - me!!
http://playkeno.com.au/m/game_results.php


----------



## Diesel80 (4/12/12)

REDRAW!

h34r: 


Cheers,
D80


----------



## tricache (4/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> Numbers checked: 1st prize - adryargument, 2nd prize - tricache, 3rd prize - me!!
> http://playkeno.com.au/m/game_results.php



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diesel80 (4/12/12)

Check order balls were drawn in the downloadable spreadsheet!

I make it,
Draw#	Ball 1	Ball 2	Ball 3
1	62	10	7

But Kev needs to validate. So this is not offical, yet.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> Numbers checked: 1st prize - adryargument, 2nd prize - tricache, 3rd prize - me!!
> http://playkeno.com.au/m/game_results.php


huh?



Diesel80 said:


> Check order balls were drawn in the downloadable spreadsheet!
> 
> I make it,
> Draw#	Ball 1	Ball 2	Ball 3
> ...


correct.


1st = 62 - _WALLACE_
2nd = 10 - QldKev
3rd = 7 - Geneabovill


----------



## tricache (4/12/12)

Dangnabit


----------



## Florian (4/12/12)

I reckon geneabovill should have his placing cancelled for getting tricache's hopes up h34r:


----------



## bruce86 (4/12/12)

spewing  congrats guys


----------



## Batz (4/12/12)

No sorry the correct numbers are:

1st. Batz
2nd. Batz
3rd. Batz

Quite surprising even for me as I didn't even enter, still cheers to those who did.


----------



## petesbrew (4/12/12)

Dammit!
Congrats to the winners... pending approval by Kev.


----------



## tricache (4/12/12)

Florian said:


> I reckon geneabovill should have his placing cancelled for getting tricache's hopes up h34r:



I'm with you on that one...I had already written my acceptance speech and everything


----------



## geneabovill (4/12/12)

Huh? 1st number was 3, 2nd was 4 and 3rd was 7. Or am I reading wrong. Gambling retard, apparently.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/12/12)

you read the numbers in their chronological order. to see them in "drawn order" click on the spreadsheet.


----------



## geneabovill (4/12/12)

Damn iPhone got me again!!!


----------



## pimpsqueak (4/12/12)

Rowy said:


> Anyone who wants to pull out I'll take a number or two!


You can now have my number if you like.


----------



## petesbrew (4/12/12)

So who likes VB? I see it won an award recently so it must be awesome.


----------



## tricache (4/12/12)

petesbrew said:


> So who likes VB? I see it won an award recently so it must be awesome.



:lol:


----------



## Diesel80 (4/12/12)

Jeez,

Kev is keeping us hanging here.

Still, considering #25 wasn't even in the chronological list I fear my chances are slim.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## tricache (4/12/12)

Well I have a bottle of Corona, a bottle of VB (full strength I might add) and a Crown Larger here ready to go


----------



## QldKev (4/12/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> correct.
> ...




Yep, These numbers drawn in that order are what I get 

Woohoo I won second place, finally after a few years I get get a win  

Can all winners please pm everyone in your list details of where to send the bottles


QldKev


----------



## adryargument (4/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> Numbers checked: 1st prize - adryargument, 2nd prize - tricache, 3rd prize - me!!
> http://playkeno.com.au/m/game_results.php



By god i am going to kill you one of these days!
Was so chuffed i let out a little squeel... then i scrolled down.

I offer you three a bitter congratulations :angry:


----------



## Malted (4/12/12)

*_Wallace_ 1st Place will receive beer from*
1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache
5. MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy

*QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from 
*41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill
52. Stakka82
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark
55. Josh
56. smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer
59. Pennywise
60. Crunched

*3rd Place Geneabovill will receive beer from:*
61. Wolfman
62. _WALLACE_
63. Cocko
64. Sponge
65. Truman
66. Lakey
67. lanerigg
68. Stagwa
69. Altstart
70. Crunched
71. Geneabovill
72. Malted
73. Petesbrew
74. Hippy
75.Pokolbinguy
76. _WALLACE_
77. mosto
78. pimpsqueak
79.BPH87
80. Liam_Snorkel


----------



## NickB (4/12/12)

Lucky buggers! Guess I can't win 3 times in 2 years, so glad someone else has to do all the hard work of drinking them this time...


----------



## sponge (4/12/12)

I suddenly realised I am unable to take part in this due to unforseen circumstances (re: not winning).

But on a lighter note, congrats to those who won!

I shall get round to sending my botulism ale.


----------



## tricache (4/12/12)

Congrats to who _actually_ one <_<

Wallace I hope your pallet is ready :lol: my dark christmas beer is a bit "interesting" but you will get a APA from me as well which isn't too bad


----------



## QldKev (4/12/12)

Thanks to Malted for cleaning up the list to show winners. 

Winners please send a pm to let everyone on your list where to send the beers. When sending bottles please clearly state your AHB username and what beer is in the bottle. Feel free to add the recipe and style guidelines. If you can't send the beers in time for Christmas please contact the winner and let them know when they will get them. 

Looks like I'll have a few beers to try for Christmas this year. Thank you to all that participated.


QldKev


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/12/12)

QldKev said:


> Yep, These numbers drawn in that order are what I get
> 
> Woohoo I won second place, finally after a few years I get get a win
> 
> ...




If your that excited....... You will know how excited i am.......


----------



## tricache (5/12/12)

Got my beers to go, with brewing notes strapped to them...just waiting for the PM


----------



## geneabovill (5/12/12)

Beers packed with recipes for the lucky winners. Feedback encouraged and appreciated. Enjoy, guys!


----------



## tricache (7/12/12)

HONEST opinions are welcome but ego boosters are preferred LOL


----------



## Diesel80 (7/12/12)

tricache said:


> HONEST opinions are welcome but ego boosters are preferred LOL



If my beer is Sh1t, you are drinking it wrong  

Cheers,
D80


----------



## petesbrew (7/12/12)

Bottle sent!


----------



## sponge (7/12/12)

Bottle also sent here.


----------



## QldKev (7/12/12)

I've had a few pms with messages that beers are on their way. I'll keep the list updated as they come and will post a pic just before Christmas Day

QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill
52. Stakka82
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark
55. Josh
56. smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer
59. Pennywise
60. Crunched


----------



## tricache (7/12/12)

I know my parcel got delivered to _WALLACE_...track and trace FTW :super:


----------



## QldKev (7/12/12)

I've sent out pm's to all in my lotto list. If you are in my numbers, and haven't got my address details please let me know. 

I copied and pasted the list of usernames from the lotto thread, it looks like AHB will not send the pm if the username is slightly different case. ie. 'QldKev' is different to 'qldkev'. AHB did not send me a message to let me know some messages were not delivered; but I know at least one was not received. 

If _WALLACE_ and Geneabovill have also copied and pasted the usernames form the thread then there may be more people without address details. 

QldKev


----------



## geneabovill (7/12/12)

As above, let me know. A stout and a something else arrived today. No name attached ...


----------



## TidalPete (7/12/12)

Allways happy to lose for another year (Again ) but wondering why the First Place Getter has not responded to my PM regarding the delivery of my bottle?
Always happy to post to the delivery addy but his PM suggested other options? Sadly no reply ATM.


----------



## barls (7/12/12)

same here pete,
sent one back offering options. he can name and shame me for not sending one but wont happen till i get a response.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/12/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache - Recieved 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
5. MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25 - Recieved 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate!
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/12/12)

QldKev said:


> I've sent out pm's to all in my lotto list. If you are in my numbers, and haven't got my address details please let me know.
> 
> I copied and pasted the list of usernames from the lotto thread, it looks like AHB will not send the pm if the username is slightly different case. ie. 'QldKev' is different to 'qldkev'. AHB did not send me a message to let me know some messages were not delivered; but I know at least one was not received.




I will also re-post this. I copied and pasted. Just a quick pm please and i'll send details.

Cheers.


----------



## lanerigg (8/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> As above, let me know. A stout and a something else arrived today. No name attached ...




If its was in a toll bag its was mine, sorry in my haste to post I didnt attach my labels. One is a stout and the other is a presses cider.


----------



## geneabovill (8/12/12)

That's it. Thanks mate!


----------



## Maxt (9/12/12)

Queenslanders..haven't you won enough this year??


----------



## tricache (9/12/12)

Maxt said:


> Queenslanders..haven't you won enough this year??



Origin or Beer Lotto? Haha


----------



## mckenry (10/12/12)

Wallace and QldKev,
A hefe each is on its way to your homes. I will pm you your tracking numbers.

:icon_offtopic: How dear is Aus Post getting? For the price of postage, I could have flown up there with beers in carry-on, hired a car at the airport, driven the beers to your homes, then had a 5 day, 4 night all meals included getaway at Rydges, a 300 park mega pass, dropped some folding stuff at Jupiters and returned home for the same price !


----------



## tricache (10/12/12)

mckenry said:


> Wallace and QldKev,
> A hefe each is on its way to your homes. I will pm you your tracking numbers.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: How dear is Aus Post getting? For the price of postage, I could have flown up there with beers in carry-on, hired a car at the airport, driven the beers to your homes, then had a 5 day, 4 night all meals included getaway at Rydges, a 300 park mega pass, dropped some folding stuff at Jupiters and returned home for the same price !



Cheap as chips here...that fact that I'm a freight manager helps though haha but I agree but also reckon they have the best service to home addresses, couriers just don't want to do any dropoffs unless it's a business address.


----------



## mckenry (10/12/12)

tricache said:


> Cheap as chips here...that fact that I'm a freight manager helps though haha but I agree but also reckon they have the best service to home addresses, couriers just don't want to do any dropoffs unless it's a business address.



Yeah, must have been getting a tracking number that blew the budget...


----------



## QldKev (10/12/12)

QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from
41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo - RECEIVED 
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry
51. Geneabovill - RECEIVED 
52. Stakka82
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark
55. Josh
56. smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer
59. Pennywise
60. Crunched


----------



## tricache (10/12/12)

mckenry said:


> Yeah, must have been getting a tracking number that blew the budget...



Yep, as soon as Aus Post have to do some work (track a parcel) they charge a fortune :lol:


----------



## QldKev (10/12/12)

mckenry said:


> Wallace and QldKev,
> A hefe each is on its way to your homes. I will pm you your tracking numbers.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: How dear is Aus Post getting? For the price of postage, I could have flown up there with beers in carry-on, hired a car at the airport, driven the beers to your homes, then had a 5 day, 4 night all meals included getaway at Rydges, a 300 park mega pass, dropped some folding stuff at Jupiters and returned home for the same price !




Aust post workers are the ones staying at Rydges thanks to the post pricing. 


Not sure how you packed them, I just use plastic bottles, a quick wrap in bubble wrap and drop them into a 3kg post bag. 



QldKev


----------



## mckenry (10/12/12)

QldKev said:


> Aust post workers are the ones staying at Rydges thanks to the post pricing.
> 
> 
> Not sure how you packed them, I just use plastic bottles, a quick wrap in bubble wrap and drop them into a 3kg post bag.
> ...



I may have exaggerated a bit.... but, for the price of postage of 1 bottle, I could have made a carton and a half. Add Wallaces and theres 3 cartons...


----------



## Diesel80 (10/12/12)

mckenry said:


> I may have exaggerated a bit.... but, for the price of postage of 1 bottle, I could have made a carton and a half. Add Wallaces and theres 3 cartons...




Postage in this country is Exy.

example, box of shoes from UK to Perth $18.
Wrong size, send back to UK from Perth $71!! ( Edit: actually think it was 2 boxes)
Back again for $18, and still cheaper than buying locally. LOL.

1 PET bottle ~$10 West to East,
'Bottle Pooled' with another entrant in Perth and combined postage. $15 for us both. Might have been able to do it for $12.50 but would have been touch and go with the packaging we chose.

Edit: _Wallace_ not trying to make you feel guilty for winning btw 

Cheers,

D80


----------



## Florian (10/12/12)

QldKev said:


> Not sure how you packed them, I just use plastic bottles, a quick wrap in bubble wrap and drop them into a 3kg post bag.



That's it, no need to go overboard. Can even fit three PETs in a 3kg satchel. Add a few bucks for an express satchel and the beer is still cold when it arrives.


----------



## tricache (10/12/12)

Diesel80 said:


> Postage in this country is Exy.
> 
> example, box of shoes from UK to Perth $18.
> Wrong size, send back to UK from Perth $71!! ( Edit: actually think it was 2 boxes)
> ...



:icon_offtopic: 

But how where they sent from the UK? What service? How were they sent back? What service?

I have worked in freight for over 10 years and know that a lot of overseas companies send items out with there basic freight company which has no "real" tracking (you know when it leaves the company and that's it) I know Aus Post have gotten rid of their cheapest airmail due to it being slow and useless :lol:

As for sending to and from Perth it is a nightmare!!! Sorry guys :lol: but there are so many contractors working for Aus Post over there it makes shipping a lot more expensive than it should be.

/rant over :drinks:


----------



## mckenry (11/12/12)

mckenry said:


> :icon_offtopic: How dear is Aus Post getting? For the price of postage, I could have flown up there with beers in carry-on, hired a car at the airport, driven the beers to your homes, then had a 5 day, 4 night all meals included getaway at Rydges, a 300 park mega pass, dropped some folding stuff at Jupiters and returned home for the same price !



Funny this would be in the paper today. $281m profit ! all those lotto beers being posted around...

$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (11/12/12)

Posted today


----------



## NickB (11/12/12)

_WALLACE_ I will either drop yours off this weekend or next, or feel free to pop in if you're going past. I owe you 2 beers.

Cheers


----------



## petesbrew (11/12/12)

Can the winners let us know when they've been received?
Just hoping Auspost come through with the goods. I was a bit too cheap for registered post this year.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/12/12)

1. Wolfman
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache - Recieved 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
5. MaxT
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill - Recieved 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate!
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25 - Recieved 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate!
10. QldKev
11. Lakey
12. QldKev
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev
15. mckenry - Recieved Thanks Mate
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy

I too have messages saying others are theyre on their way. Will keep this list updated and will start tasting and reporting feedback just before and after xmas. A big thanks to whom who have already posted.

Cheers,

_wallace_


----------



## mckenry (12/12/12)

Is there going to be a tasting thread?
I am ok with public humiliation if there is. Actually think mine is pretty damn good, but interested to hear what others think.


----------



## tricache (12/12/12)

mckenry said:


> Is there going to be a tasting thread?
> I am ok with public humiliation if there is. Actually think mine is pretty damn good, but interested to hear what others think.



I'm not LOL my beers aren't great compared to most AG and Extract beers, but hey its free beer and if you can't drink free beer then there is something wrong with you :lol:


----------



## QldKev (12/12/12)

QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from

41. Wolfman
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren - RECEIVED 
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT
48. Nibbo - RECEIVED 
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry - RECEIVED 
51. Geneabovill - RECEIVED 
52. Stakka82
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark
55. Josh
56. smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer
59. Pennywise
60. Crunched


Thanks for the beers so far.


----------



## Pennywise (12/12/12)

Been on holidays so I will post yours out this week Kev


----------



## Malted (12/12/12)

1 x PET bottle sent to _WALLACE_
1 x PET bottle sent to Geneabovill

Tracking Numbers sent via PM. 

:kooi:


----------



## Diesel80 (12/12/12)

Shit _WALLACE_ just dawned on me that you may not be able to identify my unmarked PET bottle (black top) as others are sending you the same.

I included a printout with some scarce details of the beer but no other identifying features.
You will have to mark it somehow if you want to identify it at time of tasting, otherwise you won't know where to direct your sledging during tasting.


Cheers,
D80


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/12/12)

Diesel80 said:


> Shit _WALLACE_ just dawned on me that you may not be able to identify my unmarked PET bottle (black top) as others are sending you the same.
> 
> I included a printout with some scarce details of the beer but no other identifying features.
> You will have to mark it somehow if you want to identify it at time of tasting, otherwise you won't know where to direct your sledging during tasting.
> ...




Im sure in a recent PM you were sending them with another loser err..... "participant"  surely i can tell the difference between his and yours?


----------



## geneabovill (12/12/12)

My apologies to the Xmas Lotto PM senders - my baby boy was born at 3:24 this morning. I'll get around to replying ASAP.


----------



## adryargument (12/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> My apologies to the Xmas Lotto PM senders - my baby boy was born at 3:24 this morning. I'll get around to replying ASAP.



Congratulations,

Anywho - Wallace & QldKev - will have your beers in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## mxd (12/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> my baby boy was born at 3:24 this morning.




gratz


----------



## barls (12/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> 1. Wolfman
> 2. Truman
> 3. Adryargument
> 4. tricache - Recieved 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
> ...


still waiting on a reply to my pm sent a week ago


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> My apologies to the Xmas Lotto PM senders - my baby boy was born at 3:24 this morning. I'll get around to replying ASAP.




Congrats mate! Great news!


----------



## jyo (12/12/12)

Hey Wallace, sent you a PM last week. Will post two on Monday, mate. 

Cheers.


----------



## bruce86 (12/12/12)

Hey wallace mine is coming in the mail with westaussiebrewers beers its the one in the glass bottle. Just cracked one tonight after 2 and a bit weeks in the bottle needs more time. It will prob take a week to get to you anyway so hopefully that is enough. It is a BGSA so if you hold off for longer even better apologies and hopefully it tastes great with the extra time


----------



## Diesel80 (12/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Im sure in a recent PM you were sending them with another loser err..... "participant"  surely i can tell the difference between his and yours?




Of course, he labelled his i am sure and they are also in glass bottles.
Other losers err... "participants" may be sending you PET bottles, unmarked also.

You won't be in any doubt when you recieve our delivery. Packing went a bit OTT 

Cheers,
D80


----------



## petesbrew (12/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> My apologies to the Xmas Lotto PM senders - my baby boy was born at 3:24 this morning. I'll get around to replying ASAP.


Congrats! Early Chrissy present! :beer:


----------



## Truman42 (13/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> My apologies to the Xmas Lotto PM senders - my baby boy was born at 3:24 this morning. I'll get around to replying ASAP.



Congrats mate, at least you have plenty of beer to wet the babys head. :beer:


----------



## mosto (13/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> My apologies to the Xmas Lotto PM senders - my baby boy was born at 3:24 this morning. I'll get around to replying ASAP.



Congrats mate, not a bad couple of weeks, 20 homebrews and a baby boy!. Hopefully you should have my offering by now


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/12/12)

So do we put our tasting notes in this thread, or another??


----------



## QldKev (13/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> So do we put our tasting notes in this thread, or another??



I think throw them in this thread, keep it all together. 

QldKev


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/12/12)

QldKev said:


> I think throw them in this thread, keep it all together.
> 
> QldKev



Well i might start posting this arvo then. i'm starting to get thirsty.


----------



## jayahhdee (13/12/12)

Sorry for taking so long to get mine posted, just wanted to make sure it had carbed properly in the bottle (fresh batch), will be in the post on Monday.


----------



## tricache (13/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Well i might start posting this arvo then. i'm starting to get thirsty.



As I tell everyone tries my beer, it's not my fault if you suffer any medical complications :lol:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/12/12)

brace yourself tricache, i'm about to put a bottle of your ipa in the freezer........


----------



## Diesel80 (13/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> brace yourself tricache, i'm about to put a bottle of your ipa in the freezer........




_WALLACE_ is your freezer insured? 

Cheers,
D80


----------



## TidalPete (13/12/12)

Dropped off your bottle at CraftBrewer this morning WALLACE.
Thanks for returning my PM. :icon_cheers:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/12/12)

thanks TP! I have to go down that way tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Lakey (13/12/12)

I havent forgotten, my bottles will be posted next week, been a crazy couple weeks.


----------



## tricache (14/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> brace yourself tricache, i'm about to put a bottle of your ipa in the freezer........



:lol: bugga :icon_vomit:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/12/12)

1. Wolfman - Recieved Thanks Mate!
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache - Recieved 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
5. MaxT - Recieved Thanks Mate!
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill - Recieved 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate!
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25 - Recieved 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate!
10. QldKev - Recieved! Thanks Mate!
11. Lakey
12. QldKev - Recieved! Thanks Mate!
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev - Recieved! Thanks Mate!
15. mckenry - Recieved Thanks Mate
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete.
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/12/12)

Ok........ Let this be the first review.

First up is tricache's "Not so much a mystery IPA"







First of all, this is an extract beer. A little bit cloudy, well carbed and a strong taste of treacle/golden syrup straight up. However Its clean and surprisingly quite drinkable (This is meant to be a compliment  ) displaying that methods of temp control and adequate sanitation are used.

As i said, quite drinkable. Not 100% my cup of tea, but happily finished the bottle without whinging, groaning or screwing up my face  (like some of my beers)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Second up is tricache's "Combined Forces Pale Ale"

(I wont post pic as both photos look the same)

Again extract, but definetly my favourite of the 2 I was given. Again Cloudy and well carbed. This was alot cleaner and had a less complicated taste.

This proves very well that a decent beer can be made from a kit/extract if your methods/procedures are well in place.

Good Beers tricache.

Thankyou.

_wallace_


----------



## geneabovill (14/12/12)

Sponge's APA: an excellent beer. Not very pale, mind. I'd call it an Amber Ale, being a deep gold, almost copper colour - reminiscent of Fat Tyre Amber. Big hops up front with a nicely balanced malt back bone. Can definitely taste crystal in there. Nicely carbed, no sediment. Pretty clear but not bright - CCd but not filtered, I reckon.

Good gear, all told. Any chance of the recipe?


----------



## petesbrew (15/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> Sponge's APA: an excellent beer. Not very pale, mind. I'd call it an Amber Ale, being a deep gold, almost copper colour - reminiscent of Fat Tyre Amber. Big hops up front with a nicely balanced malt back bone. Can definitely taste crystal in there. Nicely carbed, no sediment. Pretty clear but not bright - CCd but not filtered, I reckon.
> 
> Good gear, all told. Any chance of the recipe?


Has mine arrived yet Gene?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (15/12/12)

1. Wolfman -  Received Thanks Mate!
2. Truman
3. Adryargument
4. tricache -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
5. MaxT -  Received Thanks Mate!
6. Waggastew
7. Geneabovill -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate!
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25 -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate!
10. QldKev -  Received! Thanks Mate!
11. Lakey
12. QldKev -  Received! Thanks Mate!
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev -  Received! Thanks Mate!
15. mckenry -  Received Thanks Mate
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete. - Received! Thanks Mate!
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80
26. Hoppinmad
27. Barls
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy


* Fixed up my spelling of the word "received" too........


----------



## geneabovill (15/12/12)

petesbrew said:


> Has mine arrived yet Gene?



I have received:
Altstart
Mosto
Sponge
Lanerigg x2
Petesbrew
Pimpsqueak
Truman

So far I've tasted lanerigg's stout, sponge's APA and pimpsqueak's Saison. Will post further feedback when I can be bothered/have time.


----------



## QldKev (15/12/12)

QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from

41. Wolfman - RECEIVED 
42. Adryargument
43. Kieren - RECEIVED 
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT - RECEIVED 
48. Nibbo - RECEIVED 
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry - RECEIVED 
51. Geneabovill - RECEIVED 
52. Stakka82
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark
55. Josh
56. smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer
59. Pennywise
60. Crunched


Two more were sitting at my front door when I got home


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (16/12/12)

Ok, some more tasting notes.......







TidalPete, RYEPA.- I took your beer to a BBQ last night. Bloody Nice beer! was a little flat though (maybe filled from keg tap?, dunno..). Crystal clear, clean and a well balanced malt/hop beer. Truth be-told, I have never had a RYE beer before and now its gonna be one of the ingredients on myn "to try" list.

I also sent you a PM 

EDIT: Please excuse the demon child in the background. (That comes from her mothers side  )


----------



## tricache (16/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Ok........ Let this be the first review.
> 
> First up is tricache's "Not so much a mystery IPA"
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words mate, glad you could drink them :lol: and yes both are just kits with bits added to them...temp control is the trusty wet towel method :lol:


----------



## QldKev (17/12/12)

QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from

41. Wolfman - RECEIVED 
42. Adryargument - RECEIVED 
43. Kieren - RECEIVED 
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT - RECEIVED 
48. Nibbo - RECEIVED 
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry - RECEIVED 
51. Geneabovill - RECEIVED 
52. Stakka82
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark
55. Josh
56. smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer - RECEIVED 
59. Pennywise
60. Crunched


Another two more were sitting at my front door when I got home


----------



## geneabovill (17/12/12)

AusPost was kind enough to drop off Wolfman and Malted's packages. Unfortunately Malted's NEBA had exploded en route (through the bottom of a PET bottle).

Malted was kind enough to include the recipe so will make a batch to taste.


----------



## Cocko (17/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> AusPost was kind enough to drop off Wolfman and Malted's packages. Unfortunately Malted's NEBA had exploded en route (through the bottom of a PET bottle).
> 
> Malted was kind enough to include the recipe so will make a batch to taste.




Sorry for the delays, mine was posted today...

I am lazy.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (17/12/12)

Cocko said:


> Sorry for the delays, mine was posted today...
> 
> I am lazy.
> 
> Cheers




Do you want me to add to this Cocko or just take it that I have humiliated you amongst your peers once again :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (17/12/12)

Rowy said:


> Do you want me to add to this Cocko or just take it that I have humiliated you amongst your peers once again :icon_cheers:




Shut up mate.


----------



## Malted (18/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> AusPost was kind enough to drop off Wolfman and Malted's packages. Unfortunately Malted's NEBA had exploded en route (through the bottom of a PET bottle).
> 
> Malted was kind enough to include the recipe so will make a batch to taste.



Sheesh sorry about that, it must have made a mess of other folks mail, that's bad.  
I'd put it down to a few things, 
(1) there's been a thread recently about English Yeasts attenuating further in the bottle (and I think it was a cask ale yeast? or maybe the Burton ale). I think this is happening with these, they do seem over carbed.
(2) Rough postal workers. 
(3) Couldn't handle the aeroplane flight pressures given that it may have been overcarbed due to #1.

By all means, brew it if you want but I don't think it is a fantastic recipe. I don't think the caaroma is neccessary and a touch more chocolate would be in order. 
I will send you a replacement beer in the new year. :kooi:

Edit: I hope _WALLACE_ gets his beer from me without it exploding!


----------



## NewtownClown (18/12/12)

QldKev said:


> QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from
> 
> 41. Wolfman - RECEIVED
> 42. Adryargument - RECEIVED
> ...



Posted on Friday.
Robust Porter


----------



## sponge (18/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> Sponge's APA: an excellent beer. Not very pale, mind. I'd call it an Amber Ale, being a deep gold, almost copper colour - reminiscent of Fat Tyre Amber. Big hops up front with a nicely balanced malt back bone. Can definitely taste crystal in there. Nicely carbed, no sediment. Pretty clear but not bright - CCd but not filtered, I reckon.
> 
> Good gear, all told. Any chance of the recipe?



Hey Geneabovill,

Glad you enjoyed the brew. I can throw the recipe in your direction if you'd like it. 

It wasn't supposed to be overly pale and am preeeeetty sure its the one I was going for more of a hoppy-ish amber feel to it, and may have possible even called it a red pale ale in my recipe on the computer.

When I get some time I'll grab the recipe for you though.


EDIT: Corrent on the CC but not filtered front


----------



## geneabovill (18/12/12)

If that's what you were going for, you nailed it. It'll be one to drink in late summer/early autumn, I think. Please flick me the recipe. I'll pm my email to you!


----------



## Diesel80 (19/12/12)

_WALLACE_,
you got mine and Hippy's beers yet?

Auspost has labelled them delivered, however you specifically mentioned you have issues with them.
Hopefully they made it to the correct place!

Mine is bottle conditioned, so given the shake up it has received, probably a few days to a week in the fridge is called for.
Not sure about Hippy's.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## TidalPete (19/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I also sent you a PM



Sorry for the late reply to your PM Wallace but my email address never received an alert from AHB regarding a sent PM & your PM was marked as 'Read' before I opened it. It was only upon reading this thread that I realised you had PM'd me.

*All very strange, I'm sure!* <_<


----------



## QldKev (21/12/12)

QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from

41. Wolfman - RECEIVED 
42. Adryargument - RECEIVED 
43. Kieren - RECEIVED 
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown
46. Nick R
47.MaxT - RECEIVED 
48. Nibbo - RECEIVED 
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry - RECEIVED 
51. Geneabovill - RECEIVED 
52. Stakka82 - RECEIVED 
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark
55. Josh
56. smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer - RECEIVED 
59. Pennywise
60. Crunched

Added another bottle, 

Also I've got a single stubby of Robust Porter today with no name on it? 

QldKev


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (21/12/12)

1. Wolfman -  Received Thanks Mate!
2. Truman
3. Adryargument -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
4. tricache -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
5. MaxT -  Received Thanks Mate!
6. Waggastew --  Received! Thanks Mate
7. Geneabovill -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate!
8. Adryargument
9. BenKen25 -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate!
10. QldKev -  Received! Thanks Mate!
11. Lakey
12. QldKev -  Received! Thanks Mate!
13. Geneabovill
14. QldKev -  Received Thanks Mate
15. mckenry -  Received Thanks Mate
16. Josh
17. bullsneck
18. Joell
19. Mardoo
20. TidalPete. - Received! Thanks Mate!
21. NickB
22. jyo
23. Nick R
24. tricache
25. Diesel80 - -  Received! Thanks Mate
26. Hoppinmad -  Received Thanks Mate
27. Barls -  Received Thanks Mate
28. jayahhdee
29.Hippy
30.Bruce86
31.Westaussiebrewer -  Received Thanks Mate
32. Robbo5253
33. keifer33
34. NickB
35. BPH87
36. Malted
37. Mardoo
38.Westaussiebrewer -  Received Thanks Mate
39. Potof4x
40.Hippy

Sorry I haven't updated the list in a while. I'm gonna go through my unread PM's and reply to those whom are worried their beer hasn't arrived yet 

Cheers.


----------



## bruce86 (21/12/12)

Wallace the glass bottle in westaussie box is my beer  it's the golden strong ale


----------



## Diesel80 (21/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> 1. Wolfman -  Received Thanks Mate!
> 2. Truman
> 3. Adryargument -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
> 4. tricache -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
> ...



Wallace, also got hippys beers in my delivery. 
Enjoy!
Cheers D80


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (21/12/12)

Wallace 

The glass one in my box was Bruce86 

And if mine are flat let me know I'll send more

Thanks


----------



## hoppinmad (21/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> 1. Wolfman -  Received Thanks Mate!
> 2. Truman
> 3. Adryargument -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
> 4. tricache -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
> ...



Wow! It arrived already! I only sent it two days ago. Not sure why it takes Craftbrewer orders two weeks to turn up <_<


----------



## petesbrew (2/1/13)

It's a bit quiet here lately, hey?
Wonder how the winners are going with their supplies.


----------



## QldKev (2/1/13)

petesbrew said:


> It's a bit quiet here lately, hey?
> Wonder how the winners are going with their supplies.




For me no more bottles since Dec 21. So just over half made it for Christmas Day. Which reminds me to pull my finger out and get the local brewers over to help drink them. 

I've still got that single stubby of Robust Porter with no name on it. 


QldKev


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (2/1/13)

_WALLACE_ said:


> 1. Wolfman -  Received Thanks Mate!
> 2. Truman -  Received Thanks Mate
> 3. Adryargument -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
> 4. tricache -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
> ...



Received a couple this morn........ Gonna throw a few in the fridge and start tasting in a couple of days!!


----------



## NewtownClown (2/1/13)

QldKev said:


> For me no more bottles since Dec 21. So just over half made it for Christmas Day. Which reminds me to pull my finger out and get the local brewers over to help drink them.
> 
> I've still got that single stubby of Robust Porter with no name on it.
> 
> ...



Shit! Was in a rush! 'Tis mine h34r:


----------



## Stagwa (2/1/13)

I sent mine to Genebovil on 17 Dec, I would have though it would have been there before Xmas I sent some beer to my brother in Brisvegas on 20 Dec and he got them the next day.. Looks like the Aussie post elves had English Bitter for Chrissy :angry: 

Cheers,
Stagwa


----------



## robbo5253 (2/1/13)

Wallace,
Mine went in the post today, sorry for the delay!
Cheers
Robbo


----------



## QldKev (2/1/13)

QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from

41. Wolfman - RECEIVED 
42. Adryargument - RECEIVED 
43. Kieren - RECEIVED 
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown - RECEIVED 
46. Nick R
47.MaxT - RECEIVED 
48. Nibbo - RECEIVED 
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry - RECEIVED 
51. Geneabovill - RECEIVED 
52. Stakka82 - RECEIVED 
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark
55. Josh
56. smokomark
57.Joell
58. yum beer - RECEIVED 
59. Pennywise
60. Crunched

Found the owner for the porter, so list updated


----------



## geneabovill (2/1/13)

Drinking right now:







Cocko's Simcoe APA. Nice copperish colour, slightly cloudy. Reasonable off white head, some lacing on the glass. 

Hoppy aroma (durr). Can smell a slight off-aroma (could be a touch of sulfur or perhaps oxidation from the gentle hands at AusPost), but this over powered by the Simcoe, and doesn't take too much away from the overall impression.

Nicely balanced between hops and malt, but leaning towards bitter (to style, IMO). Carbonation level is a touch low for the style, but I'm drinking it a little early.

As the beer warms the oxidation aroma and flavour become more apparent, but still not overpowering.
Overall a well-produced beer, but could've done with some gentler treatment. I blame Australia Post since two bottles arrived broken/cracked.

~Gene


----------



## Cocko (2/1/13)

geneabovill said:


> Drinking right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cant read a label then mate?


----------



## geneabovill (2/1/13)

Thirsty, and it was one of the only chilled lotto beers I had. Recipe? As if I can ever get my hands on Simcoe again.


----------



## Cocko (2/1/13)

geneabovill said:


> Thirsty, and it was one of the only chilled lotto beers I had. Recipe? As if I can ever get my hands on Simcoe again.




All good mate, hope you got through it..... :icon_cheers:


----------



## geneabovill (2/1/13)

I did. I didn't say it was bad...


----------



## Cocko (2/1/13)

Both comments meant in good fun mate....

Seriously, I appreciate the feedback and thank you for taking the time!

Enjoy the rest - they must be taking over the house! Chill that shit - and drink!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (4/1/13)

QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from

41. Wolfman - RECEIVED 
42. Adryargument - RECEIVED 
43. Kieren - RECEIVED 
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown - RECEIVED 
46. Nick R
47.MaxT - RECEIVED 
48. Nibbo - RECEIVED 
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry - RECEIVED 
51. Geneabovill - RECEIVED 
52. Stakka82 - RECEIVED 
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark - RECEIVED 
55. Josh
56. smokomark - RECEIVED 
57.Joell
58. yum beer - RECEIVED 
59. Pennywise
60. Crunched

More yummy beers for QldKev


----------



## geneabovill (4/1/13)

Brew arrived Stagwa yesterday!!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (7/1/13)

_WALLACE_ said:


> 1. Wolfman -  Received Thanks Mate!
> 2. Truman -  Received Thanks Mate
> 3. Adryargument -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
> 4. tricache -  Received 2 Bottles. Thanks Mate
> ...


----------



## Truman42 (11/1/13)

Surely you guys have drank more of your winnings by now. 

Need to update your tasting notes on here. Winning doesnt come without some work you know..


----------



## QldKev (11/1/13)

Truman said:


> Surely you guys have drank more of your winnings by now.
> 
> Need to update your tasting notes on here. Winning doesnt come without some work you know..




Here's mine, I'm going to invite a couple of the local brewers around for a beer, and sit down and sample them. But I was hoping to have nearly all of them by now, being a Christmas Lotto; but a third are still not yet to arrive. Maybe I should pull my finger out get it happening with what's here. 

Bottles sitting at 18c in the spare fermenting fridge. 



edit: remove potential to see any address details on the internet

QldKev


----------



## petesbrew (11/1/13)

QLDKev, I'm suprised the ones in the padded bags actually arrived intact!

Even if you write "FRAGILE" all over it, I could see some Auspost workers treating that as a challenge accepted.


----------



## QldKev (11/1/13)

petesbrew said:


> QLDKev, I'm suprised the ones in the padded bags actually arrived intact!
> 
> Even if you write "FRAGILE" all over it, I could see some Auspost workers treating that as a challenge accepted.




A few rugby captains in the delivery centers. :lol: I've sent plastic bottles in the plastic bags wrapped in a bit of bubble wrap a few times, touch wood so far all good. I don't think I would drop a glass bottle in one. 

FRAGILE: another way of saying throw me

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (11/1/13)

QldKev 2nd Place will receive beer from

41. Wolfman - RECEIVED 
42. Adryargument - RECEIVED 
43. Kieren - RECEIVED 
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown - RECEIVED 
46. Nick R
47.MaxT - RECEIVED 
48. Nibbo - RECEIVED 
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry - RECEIVED 
51. Geneabovill - RECEIVED 
52. Stakka82 - RECEIVED 
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark - RECEIVED 
55. Josh
56. smokomark - RECEIVED 
57.Joell
58. yum beer - RECEIVED 
59. Pennywise
60. Crunched - RECEIVED 

More yummy beers for QldKev


----------



## bullsneck (11/1/13)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Updated the list. Had the bullsneck Pale ale a second ago.......  YUMMY! Gonna brew this after the Grain Bulk Buy. Great beer thanks.



I'm glad you enjoyed it. Thanks for the feedback.

I still have a few bottles from my win a few years ago! 10% Barley Wine and and RIS.


----------



## QldKev (14/1/13)

41. Wolfman - RECEIVED 
42. Adryargument - RECEIVED 
43. Kieren - RECEIVED 
44. Juzdu
45. NewtownClown - RECEIVED 
46. Nick R
47.MaxT - RECEIVED 
48. Nibbo - RECEIVED 
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry - RECEIVED 
51. Geneabovill - RECEIVED 
52. Stakka82 - RECEIVED 
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark - RECEIVED 
55. Josh
56. smokomark - RECEIVED 
57.Joell
58. yum beer - RECEIVED 
59. Pennywise - RECEIVED 
60. Crunched - RECEIVED 

More yummy beers for QldKev


----------



## petesbrew (14/1/13)

Okeydokey, surely it's about time the winners posted some tasting notes.
I know not all of us are BJCP qualified, but at least a "pretty nice with a 6 nugget happy meal" comment would be appreciated.

Or even "tasted crap with the recipe I tried to replicate off last year's My Kitchen Rules by that twat".


----------



## adryargument (14/1/13)

petesbrew said:


> Okeydokey, surely it's about time the winners posted some tasting notes.
> I know not all of us are BJCP qualified, but at least a "pretty nice with a 6 nugget happy meal" comment would be appreciated.
> 
> Or even "tasted crap with the recipe I tried to replicate off last year's My Kitchen Rules by that twat".


Indeed, my beers have 'feedback appreciated' for a reason :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## bruce86 (14/1/13)

Yeah please some feed back would be good  also just in case you missed all the posts and pms WALLACE my bottle was in with westaussiebrewers pack if not the **** took my money for the postage h34r: you havent added my name to the updated list thats all ^_^


----------



## Stagwa (16/1/13)

geneabovill said:


> Brew arrived Stagwa yesterday!!


Good to hear, I hope it’s still OK after all the “transit” time. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## stakka82 (18/1/13)

Hey kev, how's the drinking? Feedback?


----------



## QldKev (19/1/13)

I've been a bit busy on the weekends to organise a tasting session, but it's happening Sun 27th. There will be at least one experienced judge present. We will be offering feedback for all beers, but keeping it fun the official judging sheets wont be used, just general comments from the table will be recorded. Looking forward to sampling some great beers from around Australia.

QldKev


----------



## NewtownClown (21/1/13)

QldKev said:


> Looking forward to sampling some great beers from around Australia.
> 
> QldKev


 Love your faith....


----------



## Josh (21/1/13)

Terrible sorry fellas. I was planning on sending a Saison but it was infected. Backup plan was an English Bitter and it too was infected. Gotta get a few things sorted out in the brewhouse before I brew again.

So I will have to see if there's anything worthwhile in my stores. Sit tight, if worse comes to worst, I will send a bottle of Imperial Stout each that I've been saving for special occasions.


----------



## QldKev (24/1/13)

41. Wolfman - RECEIVED 
42. Adryargument - RECEIVED 
43. Kieren - RECEIVED 
44. Juzdu - RECEIVED 
45. NewtownClown - RECEIVED 
46. Nick R
47.MaxT - RECEIVED 
48. Nibbo - RECEIVED 
49. Lanerigg - RECEIVED 2 bottles  
50. mckenry - RECEIVED 
51. Geneabovill - RECEIVED 
52. Stakka82 - RECEIVED 
53. _WALLACE_
54. smokomark - RECEIVED 
55. Josh
56. smokomark - RECEIVED 
57.Joell
58. yum beer - RECEIVED 
59. Pennywise - RECEIVED 
60. Crunched - RECEIVED 

More yummy beers for QldKev


----------



## QldKev (26/1/13)

Not sure if everyone is aware of the weather we are having up here, but over the last few days we've been averaging over 100mm of rain every day and it's forecasted for another 100mm today, and then another 100mm for tomorrow. Tomorrow's beer sampling day has been postponed  Don't worry all my brew gear is high and dry. The sampling day will be rescheduled in the near future. 

QldKev


----------



## carniebrew (27/1/13)

QldKev I see the news today that a state of emergency has been declared, and parts of Bundy are being evacuated? I'm sure everyone here at AHB will be crossing their fingers that everything's ok for you and your family, let alone your precious lotto beers!

You're a highly valued member of this forum, and I'll be more than happy to kick off a "get QldKev back up and running" fund if anything happens to your brew gear. Be safe mate.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/1/13)

have you guys got my beers yet?

EDIT: SWMBO just informed me that she left the parcels in the back of her mums car..... :unsure: will shoot them off on tuesday when i get them back.


----------



## petesbrew (8/2/13)

It's quiet here.


----------



## QldKev (11/2/13)

I was going to save all feedback to the end and message them to the members, but we've just finished a glass of one members beer and I'm having a beergasm.

*Kieren's 3.1% Brown Ale aged on Oak*

43
3.1% Brown Ale aged on Oak
Pours a large tan to light brown head, that is retained to the bottom of the glass
Good glass lacing
Excellent color, no haze evident
Extreme hop presence on the nose
Drinking it there is a big complex nutty caramel and burnt malty backbone with a good hop presence that balances nicely, and leaves a sweet residue on the lips.
You could tell me this was twice the alc % and I would believe you
We didn't get much oak coming through from bhind the bitterness
This is an awesome beer, I wish I could match the quality

QldKev


----------



## Kieren (13/2/13)

Thanks for the very kind words Kev.

I didn't want too much oak coming through as I find it can take away too much from the hops. So it was only on the oak for the length of the dry hopping ~5 days I think.


----------



## BPH87 (7/3/13)

Wallace have you picked up my beers from Craft Brewer? I left them their 2 months ago and they were still in the fridge two weeks ago? 

Geneabovill did yours arrive??


----------



## barls (7/3/13)

petesbrew said:


> It's quiet here.


second that how about some feed back boys?????


----------



## QldKev (7/3/13)

This sounds really bad coming from an IT person, (my dog ate my homework) my SSD drive (Intel SSD drives being the best, meh) where the feedback was stored died about a week ago and I have no back up of the data on it. Also teaches me as I should have been storing all important data to a different drive with backups

I have sent some feedback for beers that I had handy on my computer desk. I also have a pad I left at a mates when we had a tasting with about 10? beer reviews on it, and we should be meeting up tomorrow so I'll get it back.

I will be sending all feedback directly to the brewers.

Apologies to everyone who does not receive feedback.

QldKev


----------



## carniebrew (7/3/13)

Google Drive is your friend....put your trust in the cloud....


----------



## geneabovill (16/11/13)

Eh, see my post on my hiatus. I've not really kept track of who sent what, but I believe I only missed out on one or two of the beers I'd won.

As for feedback - they were all tops. Except the one that arrived flat. That sucked. 

Hopefully this year I'll win again and keep a better record. If not, I hope the actual winner keeps a better record. Or at least gets some beer.


GB


----------



## menoetes (29/11/13)

I know this thread is pretty dead but didn't want to start a new topic for this single question;

Are we doing the Xmas lotto this year? I know that Aust. Post doesn't guarantee delivery after Dec 13th and I think no one would disagree that it would be nice if the winners could enjoy their winnings over the yuletide period. 

I already have a few of my best brews set aside to put up as my stake in the lotto this Christmas.

Edit: Apparently I can't spell.


----------



## QldKev (29/11/13)

menoetes said:


> I know this thread is pretty dead but didn't want to start a new topic for this single question;
> 
> Are we doing the Xmas lotto this year? I know that Aust. Post doesn't guarantee delivery after Dec 13th and I think no one would disagree that it would be nice if the winners could enjoy their winnings over the yuletide period.
> 
> ...



Here you go


----------

